# Fluval shrimp granules feeding question



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

As some of you may know, I'm working on a project with a new RCS mutation. They have been eating and breeding by eating bio from java moss and algae from the tank walls...the downside is their clear parts are turning green.

So, I'm having some Fluval shrimp granules shipped to me for them to eat to try to combat the green coloration.

I'm extremely nervous. I think I overfed my shrimps before with spinach and lost about 3/4 tanks from that. No proof, but that's my guess.

I currently have ~ 30 of these RCS. What do you recommend with feeding Fluval shrimp granules??? How many/much in how many days?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i dont feed my shrimp but a couple times a week they eat bio film the rest of the time. when i do feed its kens veggie sticks with calcium and hikari crab cuisine


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

The pellets, maybe a few pellets a few times a week. It depends on the number of shrimp, if the shrimp like them, etc. Mine think they are like crack and swarm when I feed them. They are small granules though, so try a few and see how they do. If mine eat all the food I put in with 3 mins, I know I need more. If it takes them an hour or so for all the shrimp in the tank to figure out there is food and everyone gets a turn, that's about enough. If it's there longer than that, it's too much. It's hard to say, just have to learn by trial and error. My tanks range from a 5.5g to a 20g with 7 shrimp in one to 200 in another, so it's hard to say how much to use.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks getochkn. I'll try the 3 pellets and see how that goes. Do you have algae on your glass?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

You can grab a pinch of it dip it and keep pinching then let go. The little pellets will uniform into 1 piece.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Thanks getochkn. I'll try the 3 pellets and see how that goes. Do you have algae on your glass?


Not too bad. Some tanks more than others. My shrimps favorite foods are barely pellets. These get the biggest swarms of all and about the only time I can see every shrimp I have in that tank. Then fluval pellets they like the most next. I also feed spinach and hiakari algae wafer and dose my tank with mosura bioplus. That's my main feeding every 2-3 days I switch to something else.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you feed every day or every 3 days?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> You can grab a pinch of it dip it and keep pinching then let go. The little pellets will uniform into 1 piece.


Good to know, thank you. :icon_cool


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

The pellets came in and they are so small they look like sand. I sprinkled in a some in and they like it, but I'll have to feed way less next time.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Why would feeding too much spinach cause you to loose 3/4 of a tank of shrimp? Just curious because I feed my shrimp every few days with some homemade spinach based food.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

too much spinach would not kill them; however, if there was pesticide on the spinach and it was not washed then that could kill shrimp. unless you left like a pound of spinach in there for like a month.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Neither. Problem was overfeeding (and possibly over protein.) I left the food in often overnight. It didn't change the water quality, because of plants/filter.

As Holmes said: when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.


----------

